# ntop got error



## kolorijo (Mar 21, 2012)

```
NOTE: Interface merge enabled by default
Initializing gdbm databases
**ERROR** ....open of /var/db/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: Can't be writer
Possible solution: please use '-P <directory>'
**FATAL_ERROR** GDBM open failed, ntop shutting down...
CLEANUP[t34473014272]: ntop caught signal 2 [state=2]
ntop is now quitting...
```


----------

